# Does anybody at TC play the game of Go?



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

And no I'm not talking about pokemon go. I mean the ancient game of chinese origin with a board and stones. So out of curiosity, any Go played out there?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I've tried it once and realized it's too much for my brains.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Not here. I tried it at school a few decades ago when a friend got interested. I was a fairly keen chess player in those days and thought I might get into it, but I didn't.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Fiddled with Go a bit. Seems like a great game and maybe I will delve into it someday. But I like chess and have a lot invested in it. Not sure if I have time for both.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I used to play it and even bought some nice stones and bowls and built my own board. But after a while it became obvious that I was a really lousy player and would probably remain so. I've tried to give my set away, along with a few books on the game, but nobody seems interested.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I am just a bit obsessed with Pokemon Go.


----------

